# need a pulley adapter



## geekwithoutacause (Mar 17, 2019)

I have a troy bilt 31am6cp4711 snowblower with a broken pulley adapter.
It's this large adapter that basically locks the pulley to the axle for the auger.
I see several online that look suspiciously like it. Are they all the same?
It not, where is a good place to look up that part nr ?

I also have a craftsman and the whole auger/shroud section look VERY similar.

thanks !


----------



## JLawrence08648 (Jan 15, 2017)

Your Troy Bilt and Craftsman are similar because they are both built by MTD.

PartsTree.com, Jack's Small Engines


----------



## geekwithoutacause (Mar 17, 2019)

JLawrence08648 said:


> Your Troy Bilt and Craftsman are similar because they are both built by MTD.
> 
> PartsTree.com, Jack's Small Engines


Awesome, I found the part on Jack's small engines.
Thank you !


----------

